

Ask HN: How do I stop YouTube from randomly subscribing me to channels? - hysan

This has happened at least 3 times that I can recall. I know for sure that I am not the one subscribing to them because I categorize all of my subscriptions into Managed Collections. I also have a few friends that claim this happens to them as well and a quick web search confirms that this is not an isolated phenomenon.
======
kazinator
I've used Youtube since it came out in 2007 and never seen this. It could be
that either someone has your password, or you're visiting some site whose
malicious Javascript is cross-site-diddling into your Youtube session.
(However, search as I may, I can't find anything that would validate this
latter hypothesis by hinting at the existence of such a malware.)

In this thread:

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/YRoOv...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/YRoOvyAKVGE)

a user persistently claimed that YT was subscribing him to channels just due
to him viewing a sufficient number of random videos. At the end (scroll down)
it turned out not to be the case: all the channels he was being subscribed to
belonged to users that he thought he unsubbed, but just didn't unsub properly.
The user accepted the answer about unsubscribing correctly.

